# Tomorrows the big day



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Chloe will have her luxating Patella fixed tomorrow. I am a mess and can't sleep. I worry so much about her. I have her a bath and clipped her nails so she would be nice and clean since she will be with a bath for a while. I pray everything goes as planned and my little peanut does well. Please keep us in your prayers.... We need them. I will update tomorrow too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Lots of prayers coming your way. Keep us posted!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck Chloe! I know she will do great and it will be over before you know it. Don't stress too much, our babies sense that!! Praying for you both, hugs!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

A lot of worries tonight from our Chi people. Sending double all the positive and healing thoughts I can muster for everyone.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Of course Nichole, I'll be thinking of you & Chloe. I wish her a successful surgery
and a speedy recovery! LOTS of healing, positive vibes coming her way all the
way from Canada! Kisses to you girls.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Please keep us posted. Hugs to you and loving pats to Chloe!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Chica and Guillermo send lots of well wishes and chihuahua kisses from Minnesota, ♥♥ I am sure everything will turn out fine, and she will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Nichole, LP a subject close to my heart, please try not to worry too much, Chloe will be fine and very soon she will be up and about good as new. Sending healing thoughts to Chloe and calming thoughts to you. X


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

Sending prayers for you both!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I dropped her off at 7am and they called me at 9:15 and said they were prepping her. Surgery is suppose to take 3 hours.... These will be the longest 3 hours ever! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

Keeping you both in my prayers. Please keep us posted!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Just called and they had just finished. She is awake but still very out of it. The doctor said everything went as planned no surprises or hiccups. Her femur looked straight so all the adjustments were knee and down. Thank you to everyone that prayed for her!!!!! It means a lot! We will continue to need prayers through the healing process but I am glad the highest risk is over... That's what scares me the most! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Was waiting for this news, so pleased it went well  xxx


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

That is good news thank you for letting us know we will continue to keep her in our prayers


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sooooooo glad she is doing well and recovering........


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sending thoughts and prayers! Please keep us updated. xxx


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

That's great news, so happy that Chloe has come through the surgery safely. Now you can get her home and start the rehab back to tip top health. X


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for the update, I was checking up for it. I'm so glad the surgery went
well. I can only imagine how tough this is on both of you girls. Keeping you both
in my thoughts, wishing for strength and speedy healing. If you want to chat,
I'm here.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is great news! Sending healing thoughts as the recovery process begins. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Just called to check on Chloe, they said she was offered food at 4 and 8 and she isn't eating. They also took her potty and she hasn't peed yet. They will offer again at midnight. I told them to offer her their food, I am sure it is not 5 star, but something is better then nothing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Prayers coming your way Chloe. I can just imagine how worried you are. Can't wait to hear how well she did with eating and hope she comes home tomorrow.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Just picked her up! I got like 8000 kisses!!! Will update soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

good luck chloe... <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww poor babe, what a sweetheart, so happy to see her mama. :love2: Lots of love & kisses to her from us.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Yea! hope she heals soon!


----------

